# lil wayne



## tobinates559 (Feb 24, 2014)

FUCK YOU IF YOU HATE, this fool is an OG 


[video=youtube;2Iex5BEXR2w]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2Iex5BEXR2w[/video]

let me know if i need cite more proof, haters come forth!!!


----------



## tobinates559 (Feb 24, 2014)

[video=youtube;49bhGgKdduk]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=49bhGgKdduk[/video]

"and i just signed a chick named nicki minaj" that was BACK IN THE DAY you dont even know post some songs or something people///you guys like this ^^^^^^^ i know the modern lil wayne is not the same but dont be so quick to hate


----------



## tobinates559 (Feb 24, 2014)

[video=youtube;NUUlBIhwsSg]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NUUlBIhwsSg[/video]


----------



## mechaaizen (Feb 24, 2014)

[video=youtube;vuyEgvCVYd8]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vuyEgvCVYd8[/video]


----------



## biglungs (Feb 24, 2014)

lil wayne is a faggot 



he looks like a monkey and a frog had a baby. raps like he has cancer.


----------



## tobinates559 (Feb 24, 2014)

biglungs said:


> lil wayne is a faggot
> 
> View attachment 3004899
> 
> he looks like a monkey and a frog had a baby. raps like he has cancer.



first off as a musician or human being in general i dont give a shit if lil wayne kissed birdman?? maybe they are secretly gay!! its the 21st century get over it, and the way he looks does not ruin the music for me...his voice can be annoying sometimes ill give you that, so other than that you are just a hater, hating for pointless reasons....i even said "haters come forth" and here you are!! i knew it wouldn't take long


----------



## srh88 (Feb 24, 2014)

hes a punchline rapper and thats all he can do.. lil dooky. he was better way back when but i still would of never considered him to be one of the best. its the same stuff over and over pretty much
[video=youtube;Nxu_XZXd2DE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Nxu_XZXd2DE[/video]
good rap^ enjoy


----------



## biglungs (Feb 25, 2014)

this guys from the 559 figures there are so many fools bumping the worst music at a red light in any town in the valley


----------



## TibetanBowl (Mar 3, 2014)

tobinates559 said:


> first off as a musician or human being in general i dont give a shit if lil wayne kissed birdman?? maybe they are secretly gay!! its the 21st century get over it, and the way he looks does not ruin the music for me...his voice can be annoying sometimes ill give you that, so other than that you are just a hater, hating for pointless reasons....i even said "haters come forth" and here you are!! i knew it wouldn't take long


if hes "secretly gay" then why hide it, if this is 21st century? anyways, the only reason lil wayne is anybody is because cash money records went bankrupt/others got arrested and made a lane for him to do his thing now, but all the flashy moves, big beats and constant trend hopping (mix tapes anyone?) can't make up for his lack of actual talent as a rapper. i listen to him and it's nauseating. i wish he'd go back to drinking syrup and have himself a career ending stroke already.


----------



## tytheguy111 (Mar 3, 2014)

I could freestyle better than lil Wayne and you know what I can make a better album than that autotune faggot I'll call it 10 reasons why lil Wayne is a cock sucker


----------



## Jimmyjonestoo (Mar 3, 2014)

If pac was still alive lil wayne would be working at McDonald's. Worst rapper ever.


----------



## Pinworm (Mar 3, 2014)

[video=youtube;Mfpg9aR7Ius]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Mfpg9aR7Ius[/video]

Lil' wayne was awesome when he was still'lil and steady seeking braaaaaaainnnnnnnnns!


----------



## tytheguy111 (Mar 8, 2014)

This is my diss verse to lil Wayne

Aye yo faggot ass bitch with dread locks thinks his shit his hot well I'll find yo skate hot spot and sit there and hot box until I see yo ass then iam going sock a pop in yo backwards cap and kill all of yo colabs and just sit there and laugh cuz yo shit is bad yo little auto tune bitch singing one hook and calls it music but he don't know what real music is so iam spiting this diss in hopes to kill this little fake bitch with a trailer hitch and take his bitch 

I freestyled the whole thing and yes he WAS good on his first mix tape but after that he sucks donkey dick


----------



## frizzlegooch (Mar 8, 2014)

dude ... lil wayne is a fucking idiot. he strolls up to a mic and starts droning on at like 33 bpm about pancakes and then lions. nothing other than metaphors and he barely pulls those off.
Honestly half his fans are probably as capable when it comes to rapping as he is


----------



## tytheguy111 (Mar 8, 2014)

frizzlegooch said:


> dude ... lil wayne is a fucking idiot. he strolls up to a mic and starts droning on at like 33 bpm about pancakes and then lions. nothing other than metaphors and he barely pulls those off.
> Honestly half his fans are probably as capable when it comes to rapping as he is



Preach it brother frizzle^ anyways lets hijack this thread and freestyle lil Wayne disses


----------



## tytheguy111 (Mar 9, 2014)

Another Wayne diss

Who hangs with niki and has body tats?? Well iam sure you know which fag iam taking about ill find his ass and hit him with a knife throw iam going on to his show and wear a wig and rap about being a fag your ether slow or just stupid fo show to listen to his stupid ass iam going on a weed hangover and my little bro can make a mixtape too and it whould have more of a fan base than his whole shows put together times two so if you want to stoop to his level than be my guest but I whould watch out for snoop


----------



## tytheguy111 (Mar 9, 2014)

It didn't rhyme but it still was worth it cuz its my daily Wayne diss


----------



## tobinates559 (Mar 11, 2014)

biglungs said:


> this guys from the 559 figures there are so many fools bumping the worst music at a red light in any town in the valley
> 
> View attachment 3006623


i actually live in the 805 now, and i bump a wide variety of music...HATERS


----------



## tobinates559 (Mar 11, 2014)

tytheguy111 said:


> It didn't rhyme but it still was worth it cuz its my daily Wayne diss



as long as you think its worth it man, thats all that matters......


----------



## tytheguy111 (Mar 11, 2014)

tobinates559 said:


> as long as you think its worth it man, thats all that matters......



Thanks man I appreciate the support


----------



## tytheguy111 (Mar 11, 2014)

My lil Wayne diss for today,


Lil Wayne spits as solid as my piss so don't be surprised when it shows up that I was in his girl's clit that lil shit can suck a dick until he gets ejac on his lips 
Iam about to tip and kill his whole click with a shit covered stick
Cuz thats how I do it in VA


I had to edit it cuz I put a and instead of a can


----------



## biglungs (Mar 12, 2014)

tobinates559 said:


> i actually live in the 805 now, and i bump a wide variety of music...HATERS




LOL im a hater for sure but ur a fool Lil Wayne is garbage and not one OG out there slaps that shit


----------

